# Power House fitness - over the phone discount!



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Decided after a few weeks of mulling it over to treat myself to a Leg press.

After looking online Powerhouse fitness were doing the Bodymax CF800 Leg press/hack squat for £749 .

I also needed some more olympic plates to go with it so went with 190 kgs worth at £261.93.

Total including VAT £1010.93

Just before I ordered I did an online chat on their website, the lad told me to give any of the Powerhouse stores a ring and see if they could do an 'in store discount' over the phone.

And that's what I did, paid £863 flat for the lot with free delivery.

Saved me £147.93.

Thought it was worth a mention :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Decided after a few weeks of mulling it over to treat myself to a Leg press.
> 
> After looking online Powerhouse fitness were doing the Bodymax CF800 Leg press/hack squat for £749 .
> 
> ...


 AND A FREE PILL BOX AND MIXBA!

I really want a mixba!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> AND A FREE PILL BOX AND MIXBA!
> 
> I really want a mixba!


 Just been through all the boxes and no mixba included!

Will email them and ask for 2 mixba's now and you can have the other!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Just been through all the boxes and no mixba included!
> 
> Will email them and ask for 2 mixba's now and you can have the other!


 You're such a lad! I'll even pay you postage!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Good to know  . I'll hopefully be moving house soon and will have space for some more/better equipment.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A few years ago now I bought a Cage and the Leg Press/Hack Squat Machine from them. I rang them up and they gave me a discount - can't remember the amount, a weights tree, dipping bars and two 25kg plates free. Always worth ringing up and bargaining a little.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Just been through all the boxes and no mixba included!
> 
> Will email them and ask for 2 mixba's now and you can have the other!


 Any news on the mixba?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Any news on the mixba?


 Had to google as felt like there was some item of equipment holding back my gains.

If it's this...

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bad-boy-shaker-with-metal-mix-ball.php

theyre outta stock.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Had to google as felt like there was some item of equipment holding back my gains.
> 
> If it's this...
> 
> ...


 It was this:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/smart-tec-protein-shaker-blue.php

Went in the cupboard with the other 15 I have.

Also there was a 20kg olympic plate missing from the order.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> It was this:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/smart-tec-protein-shaker-blue.php
> 
> ...


 Looks as if they're still getting orders wrong then. Shame really as they're competitive on price.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> It was this:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/smart-tec-protein-shaker-blue.php
> 
> ...


 You said i could have it. Cvnt.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna be getting a full cage from powerhouse next week, good post


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> You said i could have it. Cvnt.


 It's here, you can collect it anytime, already wiped my cock round the rim in advance :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looks as if they're still getting orders wrong then. Shame really as they're competitive on price.


 Must be the warehouse, the press and weights came on a black shrink wrapped pallet, the weights were at the bottom.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> It's here, you can collect it anytime, already wiped my cock round the rim in advance :thumb


 You and your web of lies!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> You and your web of lies!


 Haha,

You and your 'Holed' jumper collection. :cool2:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Haha,
> 
> You and your 'Holed' jumper collection. :cool2:


 It's actually long line and ripped, lie sayer.


----------



## Macky1986 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my power rack and all my other gear from them. Price and quality is superb but customer service is terrible. All my bits arrived in dribs and drabs and after not receiving my weight tree I ended up with 3!


----------

